# chi sao and karate



## andy (Jul 4, 2005)

greetings wing chun friends. I am a traditional karate stylist that recently studied wing chun and learned the basics of chi sao and sil lum tao :supcool: (Spelling?)
It has greatly expanded my martial skills ( I think anyway)
problem is I can't afford to continue my training, any suggestions from you guys on how to practice by oneself?


----------



## Moogong (Jul 4, 2005)

Perhaps you could find a few people in your area that share your situation that you could work out with.
Maybe teach some of your karate class mates the techniques so they can practice with you.


----------



## Gene Williams (Jul 4, 2005)

Meet a new girl who doesn't want to play too much on the first date and try to grope her. That ought to give you lots of practice. If she is a karate student, even better.


----------



## dmax999 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmm, thats a unique suggestion.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that. Only thing you can do is continue to practice what you have learned until you can afford lessons. If you know anyone that has studied southern kung fu styles, southern mantis, hung gar, or wing chun obviously you may be able to practice chi sau with them. I really wouldnt know how you would go about practicing chi sau by yourself, I mean it sort of defeats the purpose.  But may be one of the Kung Fu experts on the forums may have a way. Good Luck Andy.


----------



## bustr (Aug 27, 2005)

Andy

Where are you located?

Several of us at this school have trained in Lameco Eskrima and Pekita Tersia. There's no wing chun between Houston and New Orleans that I'm aware of but Eskrima is pretty common. We also have some BJJ and Goshin Jutsu folks.


Universal Self Defense
2109 Magnolia Ave
Port Neches, TX 77651
409-729-4700


----------



## Danny T (Aug 27, 2005)

bustr said:
			
		

> Andy
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> ...



Wing Chun in Louisiana. The Progressive Martial Arts Training Center, located in New Iberia, provides training in Wing Chun as well as Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, Muay Thai Boxing and Grapplling.
We are the Louisiana Rep for the Wing Chun Association of the USA under Francis Fong and Pekiti-Tirsia International.
Would be pleased to help with you training.

PMATC is hosting a Sifu Francis Fong seminar the weekend of Oct 15-16 if you are interested please contact me at office@pmatc.com for more info.

Danny Terrell
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center
Wing Chun * Pekiti-Tirsia * Muay Thai * Grappling
Wing Chun Association of the USA
Pekiti-Tirsia International


----------



## andy (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry this post is about a month late, but thanks guys for the advice.


----------

